# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل فوری(مدرسه شبانه)!

## Nikolas

سلام دوستان بببخشید یه مشکلی دارم اگه می تونین کمک کنین ممنون.
من امسال از اول مهر تصمیم گرفتم جدی بخونم برا کنکور قانون یه سال پشت کنکور هم دیگه برداشته شد بنابراین فقط الان کمتر از 7 ماه دیگه فرصت دارم.
به دلایل بسیاری(خستگی.کمبود وقت و ...) مدرسه بعضی وقتا نمیرم الان معاونمون اعصابش ریخته بهم گفته اگه اینطوری می خوام برم باید برم پروندم رو بگیرم...
اصا می تونن کاری بکنن نتونت دی امتحان بدم؟ 
به نظرتون راهی هست باشون کنار بیام بزارن یه روز در هفته یا دوهفته یه بار غیبت کنم؟

آخریش این که راهی هست که برم مدرسه شبانه؟ دیگه حالم از مدرسه بهم می خوره می خوام برام شبانه
شرایطش چیه؟ اصا میشه ثبت نامم کنن؟ با چه بهونه ای میشه؟ اخراج بشم چی؟
خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (83):

----------


## na3r!n

من یه دوستی داشتم پارسال اینکارو میکرد و ترازاشم بالا بود:
همش گواهی پزشکی یه هفته ای میگرفتو نمیومد:yahoo (21):

----------


## a.z.s

> سلام دوستان بببخشید یه مشکلی دارم اگه می تونین کمک کنین ممنون.
> من امسال از اول مهر تصمیم گرفتم جدی بخونم برا کنکور قانون یه سال پشت کنکور هم دیگه برداشته شد بنابراین فقط الان کمتر از 7 ماه دیگه فرصت دارم.
> به دلایل بسیاری(خستگی.کمبود وقت و ...) مدرسه بعضی وقتا نمیرم الان معاونمون اعصابش ریخته بهم گفته اگه اینطوری می خوام برم باید برم پروندم رو بگیرم...
> اصا می تونن کاری بکنن نتونت دی امتحان بدم؟ 
> به نظرتون راهی هست باشون کنار بیام بزارن یه روز در هفته یا دوهفته یه بار غیبت کنم؟
> 
> آخریش این که راهی هست که برم مدرسه شبانه؟ دیگه حالم از مدرسه بهم می خوره می خوام برام شبانه
> شرایطش چیه؟ اصا میشه ثبت نامم کنن؟ با چه بهونه ای میشه؟ اخراج بشم چی؟
> خیلی ممنون



اون قانون یه سال کنکور رو کی میگه حذف شده منبعش رو بگو  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Nikolas

همه میگن بگو کی نمیگه!!!

دوستان کسی نبود؟

----------


## Takfir

ناظم اینقد پرووو؟؟؟


یکی نیست بگه مشتی تو اگه چیزی بارت بود چرا ناظم میشدی؟

یه مشت معلم و ناظم و مدیر احساس بزرگی میکنن! :Yahoo (4): ))

و اما راهِ حل! ببین مشتی اگه ناظم زیادی تخسه برو سر کلاس عیبی نداره برنامتو تنظیم کن!

یه کارِ دیگه هم هست که بری غیر انتفائی و بگی که من کم میام! گیر نمیدن بهت!

----------


## Nikolas

> ناظم اینقد پرووو؟؟؟
> 
> 
> یکی نیست بگه مشتی تو اگه چیزی بارت بود چرا ناظم میشدی؟
> 
> یه مشت معلم و ناظم و مدیر احساس بزرگی میکنن!))
> 
> و اما راهِ حل! ببین مشتی اگه ناظم زیادی تخسه برو سر کلاس عیبی نداره برنامتو تنظیم کن!
> 
> یه کارِ دیگه هم هست که بری غیر انتفائی و بگی که من کم میام! گیر نمیدن بهت!


شبانه چی؟ شبانه نمیشه الان به یه بهونه ای ثبت نام کرد؟
غیرانتفائی آخه من زیاد شناختی ندارم چه مدرسه ای و کجا برم که با من سازگاری کنن! ینی همشون همینطورین؟
تازه پولم زیاد میگیرن!

----------


## Martin Scorsese

> شبانه چی؟ شبانه نمیشه الان به یه بهونه ای ثبت نام کرد؟
> غیرانتفائی آخه من زیاد شناختی ندارم چه مدرسه ای و کجا برم که با من سازگاری کنن! ینی همشون همینطورین؟
> تازه پولم زیاد میگیرن!


شبانه و راه دور و بزرگسالان همگی فقط در صورتی ثبتنام میکنن که مدرسه های معمولی شما رو ثبتنام نکنن
برای ثبتنام در اونجا باید دو سال درساتون رو تجدید بیارین که دیگه ثبتنام نشید

----------

